
Civil Liberties Expert Argues Snowden Was Wrong - ashitlerferad
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2016-05-18/civil-liberties-and-national-security-expert-on-edward-snowden-and-the-nsa
======
gcb0
I will spare everyone the click bait: he argues that since the programs were
approved by random parts of the government, and not just the product of NSA
running on its own, that everything was legal and he had no reason to doubt
anything.

